# Ryobi Power Hand Planer Review



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I just picked one of these up this weekend and I figured I'd give a review on it for everyone here. First of all, I need to admit that I have never used a machine like this before. The closest I can get to a comparison would be using a hand plane and using a belt sander. However, those are quite a bit different in there approach to the same feat.

I purchased my tool reconditioned (like I do most of my "new" tools) at Cummins Tools for about $50. It is the corded model and came with an edge guide, plastic case, dust/shavings bag, and manual (duh). Also, Ryobi guarantees there reconditioned tools for one year from purchase (90 days in store).

My use has been limited but effective so far. My first attempt was to smooth out the surface of a cutting board I'm making as a gift. The plate on the planer is only 3 ½" wide so planing a 11 inch cutting board (maple and purple heart) does take some thought. (Note: I do not have a thickness planer, otherwise I wouldn't have needed this device.) A few passes made me realize how sensitive the tool is to pressure from the operator. The slightest weight to an outer edge and a groove would show up along the side of the cut. After a little thought and effort, I was able to finesse a good surface on the board. What little grooves did show up where easily removed by a bit of belt sanding.

I also used the planer to join edges of a shelf that I am working on. I started by clamping them together upright in my vice and attaching the edge guide to the planer. After just a few passes on a low cut setting, the boards (plywood by the way) where square and ready to go. No chipping was visible.

Overall, the planer has plenty of power and accuracy for the money. I would assume that higher dollar models may have some advantages over this one but like I said, this is the only one I have used. The worst issue I have with this is that the bag fills up very, very fast. I had to empty it (which itself was difficult) at least once every other pass. I should get myself a vacuum adapter for it. Overall, great for the price.

Let me know if you have this one and have had a similar or even different experience.

~Danny Boy


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 28, 2008)

Danny Boy,

Your review was pretty spot on. I have extensive experience with this unit, I taught it and worked for Ryobi for 9 years. Always use it for very shallow passes, as with all Hand Planers. More expensive units typically have better ball bearings and more metal, not much else. This unit uses the industry standard 3 1/4" Bosch Blades, sold everywhere. They are carbide and double sided, you should get a ton of work before you need to spend another 12 bucks for more. The ways to improve your results are simple. Go with the grain of the wood, observe any tearout or white flecks in your shaved area. Try the other direction if needed. Angle the unit to the wood to slice rather than chop the lumber, this will usually improve your results as well. Personally I let the chips fall where they would, turned to knob to direct the outflow in the direction away from me and swept them up later. The amount of shavings is incredible. I used to sell bags of them to people for their pets as Bedding!

Enjoy it, you got a great tool for any homeowner use!

Ted


----------

